# our continuum without end



## Lord_Rama

Hello All,
I'm a graphic designer and I'm designing a logo that has some Latin text. I would just like to make sure that the copy I was given is translated correctly. 
The copy is as follows : Nostri Sine Terminus Continui. The client told me it means "our continuum without end." Is his translation correct? He told me it was a very rough translation. Just want to make sure everything is correct before i deliver the final product. Thanks


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

What does the client mean by "continuum"? For that matter, by "end"?

_continuum_ is already a Latin loan-word. but if it is used, the word for "our" must agree with it (_nostr*um*_). "End" is more naturally _finis_ than _terminus_, but _sine_ requires an ablative noun, so in any case _sine terminus_ is wrong. _sine termino_, or more likely _sine fine_ is needed.

But we really need a clearer idea of what this motto is trying to say or represent.

Σ


----------



## Lord_Rama

Continuum is referring to "The Q Continuum" from Star Trek: The Next Generation. The meaning of without end, would be something that is infinite, something that can not end in any way, shape, or form.  New members can't post links so bear with me, if you go to theq dot enjin dot com, scroll down a bit, or click view more posts, you can see an early version of the link. The logo can also be seen on the website banner. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete iterum

I have not tried to look at the website, but from what Lord_Rama tells us (in # 3) I surmise that he could get away with something like _per continuum ad infinitum_: "through the continuum to infinity".

Σ


----------



## wandle

I would suggest: *apud nos continuum sine fine continuat*. This means: 'On our website, the continuum continues without end'.

Or more briefly: *continuum sine fine continuat*: 'The continuum continues without end'.


----------



## Cagey

Here is the link: http://theq.enjin.com/
It leads to a webpage titled: "The Q Continuum:  Nostri Sine Terminus Continui."

I can see that this is could be awkward.  
As has been said above, the Latin is implausible, and does not approach the intended meaning.


----------



## wandle

Nostri Sine Terminus Continui


Lord_Rama said:


> I would just like to make sure that the copy I was given is translated correctly.


In case it has not been made plain, I would like to say clearly that the topic phrase is not a correct translation: it is quite wrong and as it stands has no real meaning in Latin. It looks as if it had been produced by Google Translate, or other similar product (which is another way of saying it is nonsense).

Sorry to be blunt, but sometimes blunt is best.


----------

